# Dirty Rotten river jett video



## Roost (Jan 15, 2013)

Threw this video together for fun tonight. Check it out.

Boating by permission and performed by professional. Do not try this at home. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNijn9WC7D8


----------



## panFried (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome! Gotta love just having fun and tearing it up. Really makes me wanna try a jet. Maybe next boat.


----------



## Roost (Jan 26, 2013)

panFried said:


> Awesome! Gotta love just having fun and tearing it up. Really makes me wanna try a jet. Maybe next boat.


Thanks! If your a river angler you'll never look back once you get yourself in a jet boat!


----------

